# Getting the 'kurbaan' look



## macmistress (Feb 9, 2010)

hey girls,

ive fallen in love with the look kareena sports in 'kurbaan' the movie. its absolutely brilliant and im loving colours n the bold yet simple look. but theres a problem. how would you get that blue and green look? or even the black? any ideas? what products would you use? 

p.s. im trying to get the pics so hold on. unless u desis know what im talking about!


----------



## macmistress (Feb 10, 2010)

Kareena Kapoor's Kurbaan Stills | PINKVILLA

sorry girls, things got a lil busy so i couldnt post the link but the above is the look im talking about. 

i was more impressed by the blue colour. reckon its a gel?


----------



## ambodidi (Feb 10, 2010)

The Indian Makeup Diva has done the eyeliner on her blog.
http://www.indianmakeupdiva.com/2009...-eyeliner.html
I can't see any makeup in blue or green, I just saw the film this week too.


----------



## macmistress (Feb 10, 2010)

there is a very dark slight shimmery blue eyeliner. its very edgy. thnx for the link tho. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ive not found that link too helpful..oh and if u have a look at my link that ive posted the second foto shows her blue colour very clearly.


----------

